# caravan refurb



## Laurajane (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi All,

Im refurbishing an old 1976 liteweight caravan ( nz made! :smile and I need some advice on the wooden kitchen bench top im making. We are on a very tight budget so we purchased a pine laminated panel from bunnings. not the flashest of timber, but within our price range. I have measured and cut it, made a lift top bit for over the gas cooker and given it a quick sand. then the rain started, so I downed tools, quickly unconnected all power cords, left the bench top sitting on top of the kitchen cabinetry and went inside. 3 days of torrential rain later and my bench top is warped and bowed!!! :icon_cry:

Does anyone know if I leave it to dry out if it will go back to being straight, and if it does will oiling it with Danish oil stop the problem from happening again? the caravan has no leaks what so ever, but it does get damp as do most caravans. also is Danish oil safe to use on food prep areas? any help would be great!!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Warped*



Laurajane said:


> Does anyone know if I leave it to dry out if it will go back to being straight, and if it does will oiling it with Danish oil stop the problem from happening again? the caravan has no leaks what so ever, but it does get damp as do most caravans. also is Danish oil safe to use on food prep areas? any help would be great!!
> View attachment 154722


1. When it drys it will not straighten automatically 
2. Danish oil is not to eat off of. (Use vegetable oil)
3. Was the original cover wood or did it have laminated top?


----------



## Laurajane (Nov 19, 2013)

yes the previous top was particle board with a thin plastic laminate top. so do I have to weight it down so when it dries out it un-cups? I also have been told to not use vegetable oil as it can turn rancid and discolour unevenly.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Sorry to tell you this,but the pine board will remain warped and bowed---

If you simply want an easy to clean work surface---use a poly varnish--both sides and all edges coated with at least 3 applications---this should be stable in the humid enviroment---

If you will be using it as a cutting board (which would be a bad idea) then use mineral oil on all surfaces---that product is found in the pharmasy section of a big store---

Best to use poly and a small cutting board.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Laurajane said:


> yes the previous top was particle board with a thin plastic laminate top. so do I have to weight it down so when it dries out it un-cups? I also have been told to not use vegetable oil as it can turn rancid and discolour unevenly.


Follow up: 
The laminated top was the sealer on the particle board for the original board. 
Wooden cutting boards are normally treated with natural vegetable type oils. 
You might consider going to the store and buying a large plastic type cutting board that would be impervious to moisture.


----------

